# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل هذا القول صحيح عن ابن تيمية ؟

## احمد ابو انس

، هااااااام جدا  

يوم الخميس القادم ليله وترية وهي ليله 27 وهي ليلة جمعة 

يقول شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية : 
اذا وافقت ليلة الجمعة احدى ليالي الوتر من العشر الأواخر فهي أحرى ان تكون ليلة القدر ( هذه الليلة ليلة 27جمعه)
لعلك ترسلها  لتعم الفائدة لاحرمناالله واياكم الاجر،،،

----------


## احمد ابو انس

تنبيه:
ينسب البعض لابن تيمية  أنه 
 اذاوافقت ليلة الجمعة احدى ليالي الوتر 
من العشرالأواخر فهي أحرى ان تكون ليلة القدر )
وبحسب ما أعلم فهذا النقل خطأ ولم يقله ابن تيمية 

/الشيخ/ إبراهيم السكران

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وقال الشيخ/ سليمان الماجد @s_almajed: 
لم يصح عن ابن تيمية أنه قال: إذا وافقت ليلة الجمعة ليلة وتر فأحرى أن تكون ليلة القدر .


وقال الشيخ الدكتور/ عمر المقبل @dr_almuqbil:
الكلام المنسوب لابن تيمية عن ليلة القدر إذا وافقت ليلة وتر لم أجد له أثرا في كتبه بعدالبحث (الحاسوبي) وهي مشهورة عن ابن هبيرة، نقلها ابن رجب.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*منقول من الأخ الناصح 
لعله التبس الاسم

لطائف المعارف (ص: 203)
وذكر الوزير أبو المظفر ابن هبيرة أنه رأى ليلة سبع وعشرين وكانت ليلة جمعة بابا في السماء مفتوحا شامي الكعبة قال: فظننته حيال الحجرة النبوية المقدسة قال: ولم يزل كذلك إلى أن التفت إلى المشرق لأنظر طلوع الفجر ثم التفت إليه فوجدته قد غاب قال: وإن وقع في ليلة من أوتار العشر ليلة جمعة فهي أرجى من غيرها "واعلم أن جميع هذه العلامات لا توجب القطع بليلة القدر".
*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...51#post2102851

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الحمد لله رب العالمين أما بعد:


فينتشر في وسائل التواصل المختلفة كلام منسوب إلى ابن تيمية رحمه الله أنه قال:



"إذا وافقت ليلة الجمعة إحدى ليالي الوتر من العشر الأواخر فهي أحرى أن تكون ليلة القدر"


أقول:


وهذا الكلام المنسوب لا يثبت عنه رحمه الله ! 


والصواب أنه من كلام الوزير ابن هبيرة كما نقله عنه ابن رجب في لطائف المعارف ؛فقال:


ذكر الوزير أبو المظفر ابن هبيرة أنه رأى ليلة سبع وعشرين وكانت ليلة جمعة بابا في السماء مفتوحا شامي الكعبة قال: 
فظننته حيال الحجرة النبوية المقدسة قال: ولم يزل كذلك إلى أن التفت إلى المشرق لأنظر طلوع الفجر ثم التفت إليه فوجدته قد غاب قال: وإن وقع في ليلة من أوتار العشر ليلة جمعة فهي أرجى من غيرها "واعلم أن جميع هذه العلامات لا توجب القطع بليلة القدر"
[ص 203]


فهذا أصل الكلام المنشور وهذا الذي قاله ابن هبيرة لا دليل عليه

 ولكنه يرجو لعظم الجمعة وليلتها، ولكن الصواب أنه لا يقطع 

بأن ليلة سبع وعشرين هي ليلة القدر .


والله أعلم 

حمود الكثيري 
http://alktheri.blogspot.com/2014/07/blog-post_24.html

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لم يرد عن النبي ﷺ ولا عن الصحابة ربط ليلة القدر بليلة الجمعة ولا مزية لليلة الجمعة وقد ثبت في الحديث النهي عن تخصيص ليلة الجمعة لذاتها بقيام

الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي 
http://mnshor.net/socialmedia/u/abdu...arefe/s/791252

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله. أما بعد فقد انتشرت بين الناس الرسالة التالية: ((يوم الخميس القادم ليله وترية وهي ليله 27 وهي ليلة جمعة يقول شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية : اذا وافقت ليلة الجمعة احدى ليالي الوتر من العشر الأواخر فهي أحرى ان تكون ليلة القدر ( هذه الليلة ليلة 27جمعه))) انتهت الرسالة. ويحسن التنبيه على أمور: (1)- أن نسبة هذا الكلام لشيخ الاسلام غير صحيحه، فلم أجده في شيء من كتبه بعد البحث ولم أجد من نقله عنه من أهل العلم . (2)- لا شك أن ليالي الوتر أحرى ما يكون لموافقة ليلة القدر ويتأكد تحريها ليلة سبع وعشرين كما صح عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين. (3)- صحَّ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (( لا تخُصّوا يوم الجمعة بصيام من بين الأيام ولا تخصوا ليلتها بقيام من بين الليالي )) فدل الحديث على كراهة أو عدم مشروعية تخصيص ليلة الجمعة بقيام اعتقاداً لفضيلتها، بخلاف ما لو كان من عادته القيام كل ليلة فإنه لا شك أن قيامه في ليالي الجمعة مبنيٌّ على مداومته لهذه النافلة وليس تخصيصا للجمعة. وهذا كحال من يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما، فإنه لا شك سيوافق في صيامه يوم الجمعة في كل أسبوعين مرة، ففي مثل هذه الحال لا يُقال له لا تَصُم الجمعة؛ لأنه لم يُرِدْ تخصيصها دون غيرها وإنما وافقها كموافقته لبقية الأيام. وبناء عليه فمن أراد قيام ليلة سبع وعشرين والتي توافق هذا العام(1435هـ) ليلة الجمعة فينبغي أن يجتهد فيها لأمرين الأول: أنها ليلة سبع وعشرين. والثاني أنها ليلة وتر. وأما الاجتهاد فيها لأنها ليلة الجمعة فهذا قد دلَّ الحديث السابق على عدم مشروعيته وهو عام في كل ليلة جمعة فلم يُخصّص منها جمعة في العام ولا حتى ليالي جمع رمضان. (4)- غاية ما وقفت عليه في هذا الباب: أ- ما ذكره بعض المفسرين كالماوردي-ت450هـ- والبغوي-516هـ- وغيرهم: (أن رؤيا يوسف في قوله ( إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا...) -الآيةَ- كانت ليلة الجمعة وكانت ليلة القدر.) فيُقال: إن هذا القول من أخبار بني إسرائيل ويرويه المفسرون من غير ذكرِ سندٍ له. ثم لو فُرِضَ صحته فإنه لا يدل على خصوصية ليلة الجمعة بليلة القدر وإنما هي من باب الموافقة فربما تصادف في عامٍ ليلة السبت وفي عامٍ آخرَ ليلة الأحد ونحوه. ب- قال ابن عادل-ت 775هـ- ( وروي عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه أنها-أي ليلة القدر- في ليالي الأفراد من النصف الأخير من شهر رمضان مستقلة في ليالي الجمع) اللباب في علوم الكتا ج20 ص432 وقد بحثتُ عن هذا الأثر ولم أجده في شيء من كتب السنة ولا كتب التخريج، والظاهر أنه لا أصل له. ج- قال المرداوي-ت855- ( قال ابن هُبيرة في الإفصاح: الصحيح عندي أنها تنتقل في أفراد العشر فإذا اتفقت ليالي الجمع في الأفراد فأجدرُ وأخلقُ أن تكون فيها.) الإنصاف ج3 ص355 ونقل نحوه القسطلاني -ت 923هـ في إرشاد الساري لشرح صحيح البخاري ج3ص437 ولا يرتاب أحدٌ أن تحرِّيَها في ليالي الوتر إنما هو لورود النص فيها، وأما تحريها ليالي الجمع فيحتاج إلى نص كالوارد في الأوتار، وإلا كان ذلك استحساناً لا دليل عليه. (5)- أشار ابن حجر في الفتح ج4 ص267 إلى أن تحديد ليلة القدر بليلة كالأحد أو الجمعة لا أصل له ولا دليل عليه. (6)- وأخيراً ينبغي للمسلم ألا يتسرّع في نشر كلِّ ما يتلقفه من نصائح أو أقوال حتى يتثبت من صحة ذلك فما آفاة الأخبار إلا رواتها. وقد خصصت إرسال هذه الرسالة لطلبة العلم فمن أحب نشرها على العامة فأرجو أن يحذف الفقرة الرابعة. أسأل الله أن يتقبل مني ومنكم الصيام والقيام. كتبها: بندر بن سليم الشراري. المحاضر في كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام. وإمام وخطيب جامع طارق بن زياد.الرياض عصر الخميس 26 / 9 / 1435هـ

----------


## احمد ابو انس

إذا وافقت ليلة الجمعة ليلة وتر ، فهل تكون هي ليلة القدر؟
السؤال:
ليلة سبع وعشرين من هذه السنة توافق ليلة الجمعة ، وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " إذا وافقت ليلة الجمعة إحدى ليالي الوتر من العشر الأواخر ، فهي أحرى أن تكون ليلة القدر " ، فهل يصح ذلك ؟

تم النشر بتاريخ: 2014-09-27
الجواب :
الحمد لله
لم نجد هذا القول المنسوب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، وإنما نقله ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله عن ابن هبيرة فقال رحمه الله - ناقلا عن ابن هبيرة رحمه الله - : "وإن وقع في ليلة من أوتار العشر ليلة جمعة ، فهي أرجى من غيرها " .
انتهى من " لطائف المعارف لابن رجب " (ص/203) .
ولعل هذا القول بناه صاحبه على أن ليلة الجمعة هي أفضل ليالي الأسبوع فإذا كانت في وتر العشر الأخير من رمضان فهي أحرى أن تكون ليلة القدر ، ولم نجد من الأحاديث النبوية أو أقوال الصحابة ما يؤيد هذا القول ، والذي تدل عليه الأحاديث أن ليلة القدر تنتقل في العشر الأواخر ، وأن أوتارها أرجى أن تكون فيها ليلة القدر ، وأرجى هذه الليالي هي ليلة سبع وعشرين ، من غير جزم أنها ليلة القدر .
وينبغي للمسلم أن يحرص على الاجتهاد في العشر الأواخر كلها اقتداء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
قال الشيخ سليمان الماجد حفظه الله : " لا نعلم في الشريعة دليلا على أنه إذا وافقت ليلة الجمعة ليلة وتر ، فإنها تكون ليلة القدر ، وعليه : فلا يجزم بذلك ولا يعتقد صحته ، والمشروع هو الاجتهاد في ليالي العشر كلها ؛ فإن من فعل ذلك ، فقد أدرك ليلة القدر بيقين ، والله أعلم " انتهى .
http://www.salmajed.com/fatwa/findfatawa.php?arno=9880
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : " لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ مُنْحَصِرَةٌ فِي رَمَضَان ، ثُمَّ فِي الْعَشْر الْأَخِيرِ مِنْهُ ، ثُمَّ فِي أَوْتَارِهِ ، لَا فِي لَيْلَةٍ مِنْهُ بِعَيْنِهَا , وَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ مَجْمُوع الْأَخْبَار الْوَارِدَة فِيهَا " انتهى من " فتح الباري " (4/260).
وقال النووي رحمه الله : " حَدِيث أُبَيّ بْن كَعْب أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَحْلِف أَنَّهَا لَيْلَة سَبْع وَعِشْرِينَ , وَهَذَا أَحَد الْمَذَاهِب فِيهَا , وَأَكْثَر الْعُلَمَاء عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَيْلَة مُبْهَمَة مِنْ الْعَشْر الْأَوَاخِر مِنْ رَمَضَان , وَأَرْجَاهَا أَوْتَارُهَا , وَأَرْجَاهَا لَيْلَة سَبْع وَعِشْرِينَ وَثَلَاث وَعِشْرِينَ وَإِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ , وَأَكْثَرهمْ أَنَّهَا لَيْلَة مُعَيَّنَة لَا تَنْتَقِل ، وَقَالَ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ : إِنَّهَا تَنْتَقِل فَتَكُون فِي سَنَة : لَيْلَة سَبْع وَعِشْرِينَ , وَفِي سَنَة : لَيْلَة ثَلَاث , وَسَنَة : لَيْلَة إِحْدَى , وَلَيْلَة أُخْرَى وَهَذَا أَظْهَر ، وَفِيهِ جَمْع بَيْن الْأَحَادِيث الْمُخْتَلِفَة فِيهَا " .
انتهى من " شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي " (6/43).

وينظر للفائدة إلى جواب السؤال رقم : (50693) .
والله أعلم .
موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نقولات نافعة ، نفع الله بك أبا أنس وتقبل منا ومنكم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## السليماني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

اللهم أمين .. وجزاكم مثله .

----------

